# Applets und imports



## ich_wills_wissen (29. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade ein Problem.. hoffe ich bekomme es halbwegs verständlich beschrieben:

In einem Applet nutze ich Objekte aus einem jar-File, welche ich in Eclipse in meinen Buildpath eingetragen habe,
also z.B. 123.jar.

In meinem Applet benötige ich Klassen aus diesem jar-file. 
Wenn ich jetzt zum testen die html-Datei, welche das Applet aufruft, das Applet (class-Datei) und die jar-Datei 
in einen Testordner lege und das html Dokument öffne, können einige imports nicht aufgelöst werden, weil das Applet 
die jar-Datei nicht kennt. 

Es kann sein, daß ich die Sache gerade falsch angehe, ich weiß es nicht, aber wie kann ich 
dem Applet sagen, daß es in das jar-File gucken soll und dann damit seine imports auflösen kann ?


Gruß,

ich_wills_wissen


----------



## ich_wills_wissen (29. Sep 2006)

Hab die Antwort nach nochmaligem Suchen hier im Forum gefunden:

Man muss sich ein neues Jar bauen und dann einmal das jar hinein schmeissen, 
das für die imports benötigt wird und auf root-ebene quasi die eigenen Dateien,
in dem Fall mein Applet.

Hossa.. unglaublich, kaum nutzt man die richtigen Suchwörter, schon liefert die Forensuche
brauchbare Ergebnisse  :roll:    :bae: 


Gruß,


ich_wills_wissen


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Sep 2006)

ich_wills_wissen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kaum nutzt man die richtigen Suchwörter



Tja, das ist eben das Hauptproblem!


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Sep 2006)

Es sollte auch genügen, die zusätzlichen Jar-Dateien im achive-Attribut des Applet-Tags anzugeben. So mit ist eine Neuarchivierung, die u.U. auch eine Signierung zerstört, nicht mehr notwendig. Das Applet lässt sich so auch ganz bequem erweitern.


----------

